# Tons of Carp in flat rock !



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

There are tons of carp in flat rock ( Huroc Park ) you can see them laying on the bottom some of the biggest ones ive ever seen !:yikes:


----------



## Krull (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks for the report, might just have to head over there tonight. Hard to beat fighting those pigs in the current there.


----------



## fatweasel (Nov 23, 2004)

I had to read the title a over couple of times. For a minute there I thought another sewage truck had rolled over in town!


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

You cant bowfish in there can you?


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

I have no clue.. I doubt it there is a lot of people there.


----------



## Connor4501 (Dec 15, 2003)

Duck-Hunter said:


> You cant bowfish in there can you?


I would give the Flat Rock police dept. a call since they patrol the park...


----------



## Codye23 (Sep 30, 2004)

If you do call please let me know if you can bowfish there or not..


----------



## josh617 (Dec 6, 2004)

whats up w/ the dnr report about a 40lb/55in muskie coming out of the huron, anybody know anything else about it?, any pics?


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I will give them a call in the mornign and find out about the bowfishing.

There are some nice ass muskie in the river but i dunno about that big.


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

If I remember correctly you cannot spear or bowfish in any designated trout stream. And since the Huron is planted w/ steelhead I am quite sure that it falls under that designation.


----------



## maxemus (Jan 13, 2002)

:yikes: 40 lb/ 55inches


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

I no its a trout stream but dont the trout leave after it gets hot out?


----------



## quest32a (Sep 25, 2001)

Duck-Hunter said:


> I no its a trout stream but dont the trout leave after it gets hot out?


Doesn't matter. If it is designated by the DNR as a trout stream then it is a trout stream year round. Even if the Steelhead are gone, and the trout have died.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

josh617 said:


> whats up w/ the dnr report about a 40lb/55in muskie coming out of the huron, anybody know anything else about it?, any pics?


There was a picture and an article in the MACOMB DAILY last Thursday, June 23rd. The article did not mention when the fish was caught but it was caught in the lower Lake St. Clair where it flows into the Detroit River. This might be the fish you are thinking of.


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

Duck we already figured that out... You can not bowfish there...


----------

